# Creator of the Cube: Erno Rubik



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 10, 2009)

[youtube]0poQ8q8RzSg&NR[/youtube]

Click ^ for high quality.


----------



## byu (Feb 10, 2009)

He used to average 1 minute?


----------



## tim (Feb 10, 2009)

byu said:


> He used to average 1 minute?



That's what he said. Why did you put a question mark at the end of your sentence? Don't you believe him?


----------



## byu (Feb 10, 2009)

tim said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > He used to average 1 minute?
> ...



I put a question mark at the end because it was kind of hard to believe. I imagined him getting 15 second averages.

I'm about to check on WCA to see if he's ever been to a competition.


----------



## tim (Feb 10, 2009)

byu said:


> I put a question mark at the end because it was kind of hard to believe. I imagined him getting 15 second averages.
> 
> 
> I'm about to check on WCA to see if he's ever been to a competition.



He didn't compete. Being an inventor of a puzzle doesn't mean, that you can solve it fast. Usually the guys who build/invent puzzles aren't interested in solving it very fast.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 10, 2009)

byu said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...


Why do you assume that he is into speedcubing? He designed the cube as an artform/puzzle because he was an architect, not for speedcubing. :/

Also, he appeared at the World Championship in 1982 as a judge, and also at the World Championship in 2007, but didn't compete.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 11, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



And he never expected it to become such a hit haha 

Off-topic: They had lawyers inspect the cube in the 1982 Championship lol


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 11, 2009)

That was a great video, how old is he?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 11, 2009)

erno rubik is the father of rubik's cube
jessica fridrich is the mother of speedsolving

notice the difference?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 11, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> That was a great video, how old is he?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernő_Rubik
Whoa, that was hard.


----------



## blah (Feb 11, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> jessica fridrich is the mother of speedsolving


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 11, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > That was a great video, how old is he?
> ...



Psh, are you kidding Stefan? I could barely muster the strength to click on that link, let alone go search for myself 

anyway, this was a pretty interesting interview. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Konsta (Feb 11, 2009)

That 360 looks like a lot of fun, unlike the revolution that I never bought.
Rubik 360 will be in my collection as soon as it's available.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 11, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > That was a great video, how old is he?
> ...


Whoa, I tottaly find that you completely owned me there because you're famous, AND arrogant. You're so witty!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 11, 2009)

i have read an interview in a german magazine...
he said, that he never tried to speedsolve the cube...
he only wanted to solve it


----------



## Erik (Feb 11, 2009)

1 minute is actually much faster than I expected my guess would've been 2.5 mins or something like that..


----------



## elimescube (Feb 11, 2009)

I was under the same impression as Erik. In fact I recall reading somewhere that it used to take him 2 minutes, but of course everyone is subject to improvement... Didn't we all once take 2 minutes? 

Has anyone ever read the 1981 book 'The Simple Solution To Rubik's Cube' by James G. Nourse? There is an 'OTHER GAMES TO PLAY' section towards the end of the book, the first sub-section of which is 'Speed Cubing'. It features the following table of ranking:

- 20 minutes - whiz (cubewhiz.com? I thought Bob was a little faster than that...)
- 10 minutes - speed demon
- 5 minutes - expert (these days, maybe for 7x7x7)
- 3 minutes - master of the cube (M.C.)

It then goes on to say that any time under 1 minute is world class. Oh how far we've come


----------



## byu (Feb 11, 2009)

elimescube said:


> I was under the same impression as Erik. In fact I recall reading somewhere that it used to take him 2 minutes, but of course everyone is subject to improvement... Didn't we all once take 2 minutes?
> 
> Has anyone ever read the 1981 book 'The Simple Solution To Rubik's Cube' by James G. Nourse? There is an 'OTHER GAMES TO PLAY' section towards the end of the book, the first sub-section of which is 'Speed Cubing'. It features the following table of ranking:
> 
> ...



Where did you get that book?


----------



## teller (Feb 11, 2009)

elimescube said:


> I was under the same impression as Erik. In fact I recall reading somewhere that it used to take him 2 minutes, but of course everyone is subject to improvement... Didn't we all once take 2 minutes?
> 
> Has anyone ever read the 1981 book 'The Simple Solution To Rubik's Cube' by James G. Nourse? There is an 'OTHER GAMES TO PLAY' section towards the end of the book, the first sub-section of which is 'Speed Cubing'. It features the following table of ranking:
> 
> ...



OMG that's hilarious!






Yeah...Nourse is what I used prior to Fridrich. It's pretty horrible.


----------



## dChan (Feb 11, 2009)

elimescube said:


> I was under the same impression as Erik. In fact I recall reading somewhere that it used to take him 2 minutes, but of course everyone is subject to improvement... Didn't we all once take 2 minutes?
> 
> Has anyone ever read the 1981 book 'The Simple Solution To Rubik's Cube' by James G. Nourse? There is an 'OTHER GAMES TO PLAY' section towards the end of the book, the first sub-section of which is 'Speed Cubing'. It features the following table of ranking:
> 
> ...



Haha, so what would that make anyone who averages 30 seconds? Or how about sub-15 seconds?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 11, 2009)

A cheater.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 11, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> A cheater.



whuahah lol


----------



## dChan (Feb 11, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> A cheater.



Or a magician!


----------



## qqwref (Feb 11, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> A cheater.


XD

Yeah, I'm also surprised that Erno averaged a minute. Remember this was in the days before modern fingertricks (watch Lars Petrus do a solve to see what would be 1980s style 'wrist tricks'), before DIYs, before the internet, before CubeExplorer/ACube/CubeX/whatever. I don't know about you, but I am impressed 

Erno sounds like a cool guy, I'd like to meet him sometime.


----------

